
Ask HN: What are some ways to structure APIs other than REST and GraphQL? - codeNoob
I am a self-taught noob trying to plan the API for my first non-trivial project. The general consensus appears to be like that REST and graphQL are the only ways to structure APIs and GraphQL is better than Rest whenever you may need to make data intensive requests. How true is that?
======
PaulHoule
The first paradigm of APIs was "Remote Procedure Call". In this case, the API
call represents some specific action that you would like to take. This could
involve modifying multiple linked or unlinked data records in a single
transaction.

As for GraphQL, I'd say OData, SPARQL and other Linked Data protocols are
competitors

